# Superbowl



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Colts vs Saints. I'm from MN and i don't hold too much hope


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Think its going to be Colts vs. Saints. Would like to see Minnesota win but it seems like every time they get a drive going they fumble. Guess well find out whos going in a while.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

Saints


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

vikings


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

looks like the saints are going to win. On the 22 and well within field goal range.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Whats the score?


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Saints won. I wanted MN to win but just like the old vikings, they just couldn't do it. I think if Favre would have just run it on that one play before OT, the Vikings would be NFC champs right now.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

good goin saints.... they won.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

alrite lets start a new conversation here; who do you guys think will win the superbowl? im goin for the Saints..


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

nice game 
i would like to see the saints win 
not a big colts fan(mostly because of manning)
Dont like farve either


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Got a Saints fan here!!!!!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Colts!


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

well i like the vikings better but here it is .......colts


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I would have rather seen the Vikings in but now I gotta go for the Saints. 

Wonder if Favre will retire or stay for another year. I believe he had a 2 year contract with the Vikings. Hopefully he will.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Im kinda disappointed, I would have loved to see the Vikings win then beat the Colts and have Favre retire for good after a superbowl win.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

dangit screw the super bowl. vicking lost i dont care anymore.and its all farve fault 10 seconds left and he threw a pic i mean come on wat was he thinking.
that would have been a bucket kick for the kicker gosh darn im so mad at that game


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah but turnovers killed em. If Percy, Bernard, and Adrian could have held on to the ball, they should have one. I think that the blame can be shared...


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Saints baby!


----------



## buckcrazy3 (Oct 31, 2008)

im glad the saints made it but i thnk the colts will win.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

buckcrazy3 said:


> im glad the saints made it but i thnk the colts will win.


They lost, already came and went.


----------

